# Hip dysplasia



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Our 3 year old border collie has just been diagnosed with hip dysplasia. She needs injections for the next 4 weeks and then every 3 months for the rest of her life.  
The vet said that these should ease her stiffness but if not, then he could carry out a hip replacement sometime in the future. He also said to let her continue with running around like a mad thing, and swim, which she loves doing.
Anyone else have a dog with the same problem?? Did the injections work?? Did they have the hip replacement and did that work well??

Apparently this problem is quite common in hunting and working dogs and is mainly hereditary.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In 1970 we had a Poodle operated on for Hip Dysplasia (don't ask how we had a Poodle, it's a long story 8O ).

The vet who did the operation was by the name of Pette, from Darlington. He was the vet in the James Herriot books who did all the small animal operations. She had a long and happy life and was fully active.

The main thing after an operation is to keep your dogs weight down to a reasonable level, otherwise the dog should be fine.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this.

May I suggest you consider contacting Gail Baker;
She is a very knowledgeable Canine Therapist / Hydrotherapist / McTimoney-Corley Spinal Therapist.

She is a border collie owner (sheepdogs) and she treats many of the countries top Agility, Flyball and Working Trials dogs.

Me and my collie attended one of her Canine Athlete/Massage Workshops and it was brilliant.

I think she's based in the North of England. She doesn't charge a fortune and it wouldn't do any harm to have her examine your dog. It's amazing what stiffness, muscle twitches etc she can find and work on to ease stiffness.

http://allbreedstt.com/?page_id=53#therapy

Out of interest - do you happen to know if your dog's sire/dam were hip scored?

Best of luck.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our vet prescribed Metacam for our 10 year old sheltie and said he would probably require an operation withinn a couple of years.
I cannot remember the price but it did seem quite expensive.
I was told of a product Flexicose for pets.. Barney, the dog apeared to be more agile using this product and lived to 15 without an operation. Our vet was impressed.
Now our three 9 year olds have it with their food.
http://fairfresh.co.uk/

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No experience of that Motormouth although our last GS lost the use of his back legs in old age

But becoming quite at ease with a dog with little bowel and coping

He has regained full weight to the surprise of the vets, well maybe a bit more but we will sort that on our next trip

it's amazing how they manage

swimming I imagine is brilliant just as it is in humans non weight bearing exercise

Hope it all works out

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Out of interest - do you happen to know if your dog's sire/dam were hip scored?
> 
> Best of luck.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just an observation MM.

The operation on the dog in 1970 cost £30, which was approximately a weeks wage (before deductions). I bet it is a lot more than an average weeks wage these days. 8O


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

747 try between 2 and 3 k some a bit more


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

747 said:


> Just an observation MM.
> 
> The operation on the dog in 1970 cost £30, which was approximately a weeks wage (before deductions). I bet it is a lot more than an average weeks wage these days. 8O


A friend of ours had his westie done a couple of years ago £400

Dave p


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

Cannot believe the prices quoted for a hip replacement.......our late O.E.S was quoted at £2,000 per hip...!!! We went in despair to another vet who said try Synflex for dogs and Metacam(painkiller). Worked wonders and he lived actively for years after. Have recommended it...Synflex...to other owners who also thought it had great results. You can order it on the internet, we are going to get it, the human version, when we have the need !


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Dave no one will q that for hip replacement the parts alone will cost nearly that are you thinking of dislocated hip? 

I tell folks stick with synoquin only one that's guaranteed to have in what it says on the packet


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats what he told me. I trust his word as a retired Police inspector :lol: 
Probably £400 each side.
A factory in sheffield that manufactured hip joints was one of my customers many years ago.
Dave p


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hezbez gave very good advise. McTimoney would be my first port of call. Sometimes pelvic tilt or rotation can cause the hip and socket to misalign. I have a short video on utube showing part of a consultation on a friends dog. Will post a link if you like.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hydrotherapy is amazing for supporting these dogs. Make sure the pool is run by qualified people. The one I go to is Meadow Farm Hydrotherapy Centre and they have an ACPAT physiotherapist, a vet that does acupuncture (amazing!) a McTimmony chiropractor and a staff of fully qualified hydrotherapists.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

josieb said:


> Hezbez gave very good advise. McTimoney would be my first port of call. Sometimes pelvic tilt or rotation can cause the hip and socket to misalign. I have a short video on utube showing part of a consultation on a friends dog. Will post a link if you like.


Just seen this. A link would be good thank you.
We went back last Friday to see vet for her second injection. He advised against any other medicaton until after the 4 th injection as they could work against the injections. There is a hydro pool quite near to us which we will try, especially when it gets cold, in the meantime, she swims in a river very near to us and loves it.


----------

